# Royal Canin Puppy / Dog food



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That food if better than the puppy chow. I would not feed the large breed dog food, just regular puppy brand. You want slow growth for him for his joints. Once he turns 5-6 months you can switch him over to the adult food.


----------

